# QTK - Quicktrak Networks



## GreatPig (16 August 2005)

Noticed this back on the air over the weekend and managed to get a small parcel yesterday morning for 13 cents (wanted more, but couldn't get it before the price moved too high).

Sold late this morning for 22.5 cents, a gain of 73% in a day and a half 

As Oliver once said: can I have more please? 

It's currently sitting at around 19 cents. Not sure if it will take off up again or stagnate now, but I'll keep an eye on it.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## chicken (16 August 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Noticed this back on the air over the weekend and managed to get a small parcel yesterday morning for 13 cents (wanted more, but couldn't get it before the price moved too high).
> 
> Sold late this morning for 22.5 cents, a gain of 73% in a day and a half
> 
> ...



I have a few of these still.....they had a 100...to 1....I had 223000...now I have 2230....but they only owe me $600....so I shall get my money back at least......in the meantime I shall hang in there for a while


----------



## GreatPig (12 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

After easing off for a bit, it's jumped another 30% odd today so far.

It had been rising gently for the last few days, and I'd planned to buy back in this morning.

Unfortunately it was already up 30% when I first looked at it today 

GP


----------



## tarnor (12 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

I sold out thursday last week :/


----------



## GreatPig (12 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Up nearly 72% now!    

Oh well... :

GP


----------



## pussycat2005 (13 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Can someone please explain what has happened to qtk?
Was it taken over?
Why the sudden surge in price?
well apart from yesterday's fantastic announcement
The last time I checked qtk it was well under 5 cents...

I hope its onwards and upwards... from here.


----------



## pussycat2005 (13 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

What a big let down 
Reached a high of 37 cents only to finish the day 30 cents.


----------



## GreatPig (13 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

No idea of why it's jumped up, but I think it needs to be watched very closely if you're going to trade it right now.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## grswickes (13 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

As a matter of interest....

QTK just signed a, up to, $380 million contract (over 5 years) to supply their special modems/transponders and network for Beijing in time for the Olympics in 2008.

Does anyone think these potential earnings will impact positively on their share price?? (That assumes anyone ever hears about the sale)


----------



## pussycat2005 (13 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

I am  surprised the mainstream media didnt pick up the story about the 380 million deal. I think its an amazing achievement for a wholly owned aussie company. I bet the next stop for big sales are in the US. But I wish the day traders would give this stock a chance to consolidate the great gains in the last two days are awesome. I hope  the new board and management really look after the share price. A lot of people have been burnt by this stock in the past. But yesterday's announcement was really inspiring to read.


----------



## pussycat2005 (13 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> No idea of why it's jumped up, but I think it needs to be watched very closely if you're going to trade it right now.
> 
> Cheers,
> GP



I would much rather hold and watch it grow!


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

I agree with GP re timing.

Lot of exuberance.
These sorts of parabolic rises are normally short lived.
Sure news is excellent but true value of QTK is still a guess.

It has a habit of burning investors---thats why you'll see a lot of day trade action--no one wants to hold it for long periods.


----------



## GreatPig (14 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> I would much rather hold and watch it grow!



Very risky with QTK, I think.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## pussycat2005 (14 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

very good buying opportunity

Author: IAN PORTER, JAMIE FREED
Date: 13/09/2005
Words: 662
Publication: The Age
Section: Business
Page: 4

QuikTrak on road to riches with $380m deal
ONE of the smallest companies on the stock exchange has landed the biggest Beijing Olympics contract yet won by an Australian company - a $380 million deal to install a security and monitoring system.

Share in QuikTrak Networks rocketed up 66 per cent, or 13 ?, to 32.5 ? after directors reported the deal to the exchange. The contract, signed with two Chinese companies, is worth almost six times QuikTrak's market capitalisation before the deal was announced.

"We're pretty excited," managing director and major shareholder Mark Pallister said. "It's just a massive market."

The China contract was the first big development since Mr Pallister took control of QuikTrak last September after it had fallen into receivership and was suspended from trade on the stock exchange. The company makes a secure telecommunications system that uses low-frequency "spread spectrum" technology that cannot be jammed like telephone-based systems.

Under the China contract, QuikTrak will expand the demonstration system it has already installed in Beijing to increase its coverage from one-third to the whole of Beijing.

It will supply an initial 3.5 million transponders to be attached to various assets and will also provide monitoring services in return for a residual fee. -- IAN PORTER


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Fundamentally its looking strong.

Technically its moved up very fast and normally the market will take stock and find a true value.

If your in it and have been since 10-13c then fine----enjoy.

If your looking at it I'd be a little slower in buying. It may correct to a better price.
Certaintly the market today is not falling over itself to buy!

But thats me if you want to make a takeover bid go for it.
I do like it fundamentally.
I've also liked it in the past however this time it looks like fact rather than rumour.


----------



## doctorj (14 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Be wary of this one.  The contract for the Chinese Olympics was reasonably well known prior to the announcement and was for several weeks.  Watch for Directors selling - a possible signal that the music may be stopping.


----------



## tarnor (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

yikes almost touched 40c, think i'm going to have to take this off my watchlist too painful


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Sorry to disappointment you but it did hit 40 cents... 
It's looking hot.
How many companies out there are trading over 50 cents with no deals.
QTK is turning a corner stone a new leaf...


----------



## GreatPig (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> think i'm going to have to take this off my watchlist too painful



Well I could ease the pain for you: all I'd have to do is buy some and that would stop the price going up immediately 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Well I could ease the pain for you: all I'd have to do is buy some and that would stop the price going up immediately
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




No need bought a parcel at 37.5c so expect a crash.


----------



## GreatPig (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> No need bought a parcel at 37.5c so expect a crash.



Wow... Tech's discretionary trading again!

Everyone run for cover!! 

GP


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Hahaha.


I'm actually trialing a new method.

*Indiscretionary trading*------what do you think?---I reckon it will take off big time.


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

haaa omg you're up.. its trading at 38.5...


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

broke 40.5  :


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

broke 41 just now :swear:


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Steady on Pussycat you'll have *Kittens*


----------



## Joe Blow (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> broke 41 just now :swear:




Pussycat, no need for the hourly price updates. People who are interested are keeping their eye on the price. We try and keep the threads fairly lean here for the sake of readability as we try to keep general discussion on each stock to one thread. I'm sure you can understand how congested and frustrating to read through a thread with constant price updates would be.   

I understand your enthusiasm though. It's nice to be on a winner.


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Pussycat, no need for the hourly price updates. People who are interested are keeping their eye on the price.




sorry i was mistaken i thought this was a forum for discussing shares! not much discussion happening if people are just watching is there! 




> We try and keep the threads fairly lean here for the sake of readability as we try to keep general discussion on each stock to one thread.




I've noticed a lot of traffic on particular threads!   



> I'm sure you can understand how congested and frustrating to read through a thread with constant price updates would be.




nope the more i read on particular stocks the more informed a decision i'm going to make


> I understand your enthusiasm though. It's nice to be on a winner.




well we can all be winners but quit censoring unprovocative posts!


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

Dont you hate it when you tread on a cats tail!

Lighten up!
The mans the Topcat.

Thought I'd enclose a recent photo of Pussycat after a day of trading QTK.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> sorry i was mistaken i thought this was a forum for discussing shares! not much discussion happening if people are just watching is there!




pussycat, I think you took my post the wrong way. I know you are new and I was simply trying to steer you in the right direction. There are forums that run at 100 posts an hour, this is not one of them, largely due to the threaded format and the fact that most of the people who end up here are tired of forums where you have to wade through 100 posts only to find one or two of any real value. Quality over quantity is our unoffical motto here at ASF!



> I've noticed a lot of traffic on particular threads!




Indeed. Some threads get much more traffic than others. Usually because more members are interested in those particular stocks. I try and encourage people to only add to threads when they have some new information or something interesting such as a chart or some kind of analysis. This keeps the thread on track and filled with content. And that benefits eveyone.



> nope the more i read on particular stocks the more informed a decision i'm going to make




Of course, and I encourage people to share their views... but to also be selective in what they post. 



> well we can all be winners but quit censoring unprovocative posts!




The only posts I censor are spam posts, excessive ramps and attacking or abusive posts. So far, none of your posts have qualified. 

But I'll stop here because I am now guilty of getting this thread off topic. I certainly didn't mean to start off on the wrong foot with you. Feel free to send me a private message if you would like to discuss things further. I am always willing to listen to complaints, suggestions and any queries you may have. 

We now return to our scheduled program... QTK.


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Dont you hate it when you tread on a cats tail!
> 
> Lighten up!
> The mans the Topcat.
> ...




can you photoshop a grin on that cat!  :


----------



## pussycat2005 (15 September 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> pussycat, I think you took my post the wrong way. I know you are new and I was simply trying to steer you in the right direction. There are forums that run at 100 posts an hour, this is not one of them, largely due to the threaded format and the fact that most of the people who end up here are tired of forums where you have to wade through 100 posts only to find one or two of any real value. Quality over quantity is our unoffical motto here at ASF!
> 
> Indeed. Some threads get much more traffic than others. Usually because more members are interested in those particular stocks. I try and encourage people to only add to threads when they have some new information or something interesting such as a chart or some kind of analysis. This keeps the thread on track and filled with content. And that benefits eveyone.
> 
> ...



 sorry i wasn't flame baiting you   I only look at stock threads I'm trading or have on my watchlist, if I have any information like news articles or informative transcripts from tv programs featuring a particular stock I will post or make available for public interest. QTK was the dog of all time but it has made a significant turnaround  in the past week with a new deal a new board and new management. It's exciting i was frothing at the mouth but I guess my little hourly updates were a bit of tongue and cheek for the benefit of tech who bought in at 37.5 figuring the price was going to crash. I was only giving him/her moral support.  okdok done for the day


----------



## Rupert (3 November 2005)

*QTK*

Can anybody offer comments on QTK please?


----------



## doctorj (9 November 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> Be wary of this one.  The contract for the Chinese Olympics was reasonably well known prior to the announcement and was for several weeks.  Watch for Directors selling - a possible signal that the music may be stopping.




Hate to say it but I told you so.  Plenty of reasons to stay clear of this management.


----------



## robbie49 (23 November 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak*

No comments about recent problems, resignations and share price drop.
Anyone following this?


----------



## powwww (18 December 2005)

*Re: QTK - Quicktrak (whoa!)*

Did anyone read the new releases friday night..?

QUIKTRAK NETWORKS LIMITED (“COMPANY”) 
– NETWORK EXPANSION 

As announced in the Quarterly Update on October 31st, 2005, Quiktrak Networks confirmed that it had entered into an agreement to build a Quiktrak DSSS security network in Beijing and supply up to 3.5 million transponder modems to operate within this network in a supply agreement worth up to USD $ 380 million dollars in revenue*. 

Since that time, Quiktrak has commenced the deployment of this network within the city of Beijing and has continued to work with China Alarm Holdings to further promote and develop opportunities for Quiktrak’s world patented technology within the People’s Republic of China. These efforts have resulted in the allocation of a national frequency within the People’s Republic of China which allows Quiktrak to establish and operate its proprietary security networks throughout China. 

*The company would like to confirm that it has received a request from China Alarm Holdings this week, to expand the coverage area of this security network to cover all major cities within the Hubei Province. The Hubei Province is home to 67 million people and contains more than 8 major cities with populations in excess of 3 million people, to be provided with network 
coverage under this expanded network.* 

China Alarm Holdings has confirmed that this expansion will require up to *a further 3 million transponder modems being deployed in security applications within this region*. This significant increase in the network coverage area will require the company to increase its base station infrastructure accordingly. 

In order to fund this increase in infrastructure, and prepare for a Provincial , rather than a City-based business model going forward, the Directors of Quiktrak have accepted an application from the Apex Tech Asia Corporation to subscribe for 13,333,333 ordinary shares in the company at an issue price of $ 0.30 per share, with an option to subscribe for a further 13,333,333 shares at $ 0.35 cents with an expiry date of 31st December 2006. 

The issue of shares and options to the Apex Tech Asia Corporation is subject to obtaining shareholder approval. An appropriate resolution will be put to shareholders at the EGM to be held early in 2006. 

Quiktrak see this strategic placement as a key indicator of the emerging markets which are opening to Quiktrak, within a region the company believes will continue to deliver significant growth. 


ALSO

The article *'Quiktrak looks to have cracked the jackpot in Beijing*.' found at...http://www.investorweb.com.au/


----------



## Butterfly (19 September 2006)

*QTK Quiktrak networks*

There has been some substantial rises over the last few days. Does anyone hold this stock and wants a rational discussion?


----------



## zeezee1962 (20 September 2006)

hi 
i have been watching for a while they have some good news lately in china and in south africa and i think there is some more good news a round the corner as the are in talk with pepole in sa that could lead to some big contracts i picked up some stock at 14c last week so hopping that it is all good news from now on


----------



## Butterfly (20 September 2006)

It looks like it is holding its gains and this is good. The market must have some faith at long last. I wonder if Apex Capital and Thorney holdings will be exercising their options at 30 cents?  I myself thinks that they will.


----------



## zeezee1962 (20 September 2006)

i think every one is waiting for the next lot of news and if it is good i think it could push all the way to 30c and then who knows ? 
maybe thats me wishing


----------



## Butterfly (20 September 2006)

Check out the sell buy action. One sells it down to hit the drop zone and his mate comes on up .5  This is professional stock manipulation at its finest.
They are trying to get the weak to sell to them.


----------



## zeezee1962 (20 September 2006)

it seems to have a base at.18c and having trouble breaking .20c so some one loves it at .18c maybe the pro's


----------



## zeezee1962 (20 September 2006)

held.18c and i think there will be some more news in the next couple of days and that should take thinks to the next level


----------



## Butterfly (20 September 2006)

To me it looks like pro buying with a target date in mind. A poster on another forum expects 30c in a couple of weeks.


----------



## idribble (21 September 2006)

Who would that poster be on the other forum butterfly, the one who predicts 30 cents?


----------



## Butterfly (21 September 2006)

He called himself Smuggler or was it Perfectstage?


----------



## idribble (21 September 2006)

Hi butterfly, where are they, I need to know where to research these two posters?  TIA.


----------



## Butterfly (21 September 2006)

I think they are in Albury.


----------



## idribble (21 September 2006)

I've done a little research and there seems to be some very passionate pro QTK posters on one certain site. Also seems that the ring leader has been banned for life on a few other sites. smuggler seems to post the same thing over and over again and Perfectstage, well he / she just seems to be nuts. Thanks for your assistance butterfly, I look forward to reviewing your posts.


----------



## zeezee1962 (21 September 2006)

it looks like the support around 18c will hold now just wait and see


----------



## Butterfly (21 September 2006)

I see some interesting accumulation at .18 I wonder if they are stocking up for an even greater run? The last announcement stated that they are in negotiations, we are waiting for confirmation who this is.


----------



## zeezee1962 (21 September 2006)

Is there a time frame that when they get the info that they have to report to the market or can they release it when it suits them?


----------



## Butterfly (22 September 2006)

They did state in their last announcement that they are in negotiations so a release pointing out these details should be out shortly. It all depends how long the negotiations take and with whom they are negotiating with. This could be another price mover if the market likes what it sees.


----------



## Butterfly (24 September 2006)

This is from another forum. I have the posters permission to repost.  

I would expect further QTK networks to be rolled out into Countries that I would label as developing Countries with a need for asset protection per increased per capita wealth creation. These have not had a lot invested into their telecommunications networks and are ripe for the picking.

Thailand, Indonesia,Hungary,Poland,Russia,Chile, Argentina and the list goes on. 

Re establishment of the UK network would be very profitable and should/most likely is being looked at.

At some past point in time the QTK designated World rights were split between the UK and Australian operations. To the best of my knowledge QTK Australia now have legal entitlement to the whole World.

Guy's, I have 2 QTK radio modems, I have pulled one apart and done a costing on components and I will say that they cost around $30 USD ea in 10,000 lots.

There is a lot of smarts in the design and it would be near impossible to copy, even if the hardware was copied the sotware/code/io is in a custom manufactured IC that is then proprietry coded by QTK.
There is no way that the system could be duplicated.
Another hurdle is the system is covered by Worldwide Patents.

I would say that each QTK base station would cost around $20,00 each, and when you realise that the base station has a range of 150 +Kilometers the QTK system does not need many bases stations to cover a large City. You only need 3 base stations for position triangulation.

To cover Melbourne or Sydney the base station cost is under $100,000 , to expand into the outer fringes would cost an extra 60 to 80 K

The QTK figures FY do not include revenues from the SAS alarm system, they do not include revenues from China, the revenues were from 3 networks in Australia , Melbourne Sydney and Brisbane. These are growing at a good rate as car jackings continue to rise. The home alarm systems operate on the same network so there is no cost to setup. The customer buys the box and is locked into QTK for years to come.

The bigger Alarm companies can see this, I have a contact who works for Chubb fire and security and he was awe struck in the Worlwide potential. A few years back I saw the same potential in a little Australian company named RDF that manufactured Red light cameras and speed detectors, its share price was under 30 cents when I could see the potential in this company. A couple of years later the share price was over $3.00 a share but even now is over $2.00

QTK has far greater earnings potential than RDF as what QTK earn they keep, even in a 50/50 fee arrangement they are way ahead of RDF earnings potential.

I have a very strong feeling that in the next 24 months one of the big Alarm companies makes a take over offer on QTK. Why? The QTK system is cheaper than GSM and the customer is locked into the network and this stops customers going to other Alarm companies looking for a better deal.

To understand this company you will need to read all the ASX announcements from the time MP took the company out of administration, you really need to look at the company structure on a before and after basis.

You most likely would come to the same conclusion as myself that the old management did not have a clue what they were doing. 

The new team are very very clever and extremely well connected, they have turned this around in a very short period using a Corporate time scale.

I would point out that in my biased opinion that QTK is going to be a star performer from now on. I expect many many more announcements going forward.


----------



## zeezee1962 (25 September 2006)

all that sounds good what i had heard was that they bright future with some good contracts to awarded in south africa and then things ramping up in china but it seems that its a lot bigger i was looking for a gain up to about .30c could be bigger just have to sit and wait and see what happens


----------



## Butterfly (26 September 2006)

Well its proving to be no pump and dump as the stock is holding up well. We just need the follow up news on S.A and China cash flows.


----------



## zeezee1962 (26 September 2006)

well we have some news but i was hopping that they would be granted those contracts in sa that they where talking about but may be that is just around the corner 
just wait and see still looks like there is still interest in this stock


----------



## zeezee1962 (6 October 2006)

the news out today looks ok to me but the market dose not see it the same way. i am now in two minds keep or sell?


----------



## Butterfly (6 October 2006)

I think it would be foolish to sell just yet, wait for the financials on China.
Then again I would be happy to take your shares.  
There is some info on other forums but one has to wade through the piles of verbal dung.


----------



## idribble (9 October 2006)

Hi butterfly .....


----------



## zeezee1962 (13 October 2006)

looks like some more good news that may lift this a bit higher


----------



## betrade (9 January 2007)

*QTK*

Hi there,

Found this info on another forum, looked myself.  Please note no malice intended on holders, though people who are looking to invest should be informed.  Why no announcement?  Has ASIC got it wrong?

Name QUIKTRAK NETWORKS LTD. 
ACN 008 718 867 

ABN 44 008 718 867 

Type Australian Public Company, Limited By Shares 
Registration Date 14/03/1969 
Next Review Date 30/06/2007 
Status ** UNDER EXTERNAL ADMINISTRATION and/or CONTROLLER APPOINTED ** 
Locality of Registered Office Artarmon NSW 2064 
Jurisdiction Australian Securities & Investments Commission 

Previous State WA 
Previous Number C0690357C


Former Name(s) LENNARD OIL NO LIABILITY 



 These are the documents that ASIC has most recently received from or in relation to this organisation. Page numbers are shown if processing is complete and the document is available for purchase.  
 Date Number Pages Description 
 02/01/2007 5E1641745 8 7053A Disclosure Notice - Ex Australian Stock Exchange 
    06013 ASX - Appendix 3b 
 14/12/2006 5E1633966 9 7053A Disclosure Notice - Ex Australian Stock Exchange 
    02009 ASX Change of Director's Interest Notice 
    02003 ASX Form 605 - Ceasing to Be a Substantial Shareholder 
 04/12/2006 023546184 5 315A Notice of Resignation or Removal of Auditor Resignation Of


----------



## betrade (9 January 2007)

Have been told forcefully (hehe) that this is a holdover from when MP bought them out of receivership.  Why the company would allow this to hang over them is beyond me, but I am clearly just a simple man.

Regards

b


----------



## resourceboom (28 April 2007)

I cannot believe the lack of news on the china deal, and its taken so long for a license.  I doubt I will be taking them up on the SPP


----------



## guycharles (30 January 2008)

Another promotional company, what a howling dog of a stock. The directors pay themselves 200K a year and that is all they are interested in. Slime Bags.


----------

